# DPReview sees the R5 as best camera between 2500-4000$......



## xps (Dec 28, 2020)

Best cameras over $2500 in 2021


What’s the best camera costing over $2500? The best high-end camera costing more than $2000 should have plenty of resolution, exceptional build quality, good 4K video capture and top-notch autofocus for advanced and professional users. In this buying guide we’ve rounded up all the current...




www.dpreview.com





Although some shortcomings, DPReview ses ist as cuurent best body between 2500-4000$


----------



## Methodical (Dec 28, 2020)

Interesting...These camera companies will be trading punches with these new camera bodies.


----------

